# KLM dutch diva



## Fuzzball (30 Aug 2010)

I just picked this up from the air cargo today it was shipped over by klm for my partner, given in recognition for good work, i think i am in love!
3 gears in a hub, pedal brakes, and tyres so fat they could be on a moped!

http://a.imageshack.us/img819/9201/p8300289.jpg


http://a.imageshack.us/img825/3697/p8300288.jpg


----------



## Arch (30 Aug 2010)

Nice reward! Pretty thing, all curvy.... 

Well done Partner Fuzzball!


----------



## Clarkey (30 Aug 2010)

I hope you remember to turn the handlebars round the right way before you ride off on it!



Fuzzball said:


> I just picked this up from the air cargo today it was shipped over by klm for my partner, given in recognition for good work, i think i am in love!
> 3 gears in a hub, pedal brakes, and tyres so fat they could be on a moped!
> 
> http://a.imageshack....01/p8300289.jpg
> ...


----------

